# Safe to remove JMB36X xInsIDE.exe from startup?



## sinsation (Sep 15, 2003)

According to my motherboard specs, the JMicron driver only governs my rear eSata port (I didn't know you could even raid an esata, but then again, I don't use raid to begin with lol).

My startup entry is this:
Item- JMB36X IDE Setup
Manufacturer- Unknown
Command- C:\Windows\RaidTool\xInsIDE.exe
Location- HKLM\SOFTWARE\Wow3432Node\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run

Mobo storage info:


> Intel® Z68 chipset :
> 2 x SATA 6Gb/s port(s), gray
> 4 x SATA 3Gb/s port(s), blue
> Support Raid 0, 1, 5, 10
> ...


http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/Intel_Socket_1155/P8Z68V_PRO/#specifications


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

I'd be hesitant to turn off anything related to the drives unless you had a good reason or know for sure what it does. Chances are that it uses next to no CPU cycles, anyway.


----------



## sinsation (Sep 15, 2003)

Just going through trying to eliminate unnecessary startup programs. I guess I'll just leave this one as is since it hasn't killed anything yet. lol


----------

